# fee schedule



## alemor88 (Oct 20, 2010)

my boss wants me to make a fee schedule in every insurance we have, at least the first 25 and i need help to fin the right fee schedule, for HPN, smart choice, sierra health and life loomis, assurant health. thanks!


----------

